# How much light does duckweed need?



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I am planning on putting some duckweed in the sump section of my wet/dry filter. About a 10" x 13" exposed surface area.

How much light do I need. I run two light timer each for 8 hours with a 4 hour overlap, so I would like the sump area to be lit 8 hours.

I was think an incadescent style fixture with a compact flourescent bulb.

Thoughts? How much wattage?


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

In my experience, not much at all. I accidentally introduced some duckweed to a little aquarium I had set up to raise tadpoles one time and although the aquarium was in a dim part of the house and only illuminated by a pair of 25w incandescents, the duckweed had no trouble taking over every square inch of the surface. 

My advice is to set up the fixture like you mentioned and toss some in the sump and see how well it works. Duckweed is fairly plentiful and you can always add more duckweed and a little more light later if your first try doesn't work out.


----------

